# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интересные факты древности

## Irina

*Откуда произошло слово «монета»?*


Римская богиня Юнона имела титул Монета, что в переводе с латыни означает «предостерегающая» или «советница». Возле храма Юноны на Капитолии находились мастерские, где чеканили металлические деньги. Именно поэтому мы называем их монетами, а в английском языке от этого титула произошло общее название денег — ‘money’. Кстати, первоначальное значение слова «монета» вступает в силу, когда мы подбрасываем её в поисках совета.

*Что, прочно ассоциируемое у нас со Швейцарией, умели делать древние римляне?*


Швейцарский армейский нож, появившийся в конце 19 века, имеет гораздо более ранний прототип. В одном из кембриджских музеев представлен универсальный складной инструмент родом из Древнего Рима. В его состав входят ложка, вилка, лезвие, шпатель, зубочистка и даже специальный шип для выковыривания мяса из улиток.

*Жена какого римского императора содержала публичный дом и сама работала там проституткой?*


Жена римского императора Клавдия, Мессалина, была настолько похотлива и развращена, что поражала этим ко многому привыкших современников. По свидетельству историков Тацита и Светония, она не только содержала в Риме публичный дом, но и сама там подрабатывала проституткой, лично обслуживая клиентов. Она даже устроила соревнование с другой известной проституткой и выиграла его, обслужив 50 клиентов против 25.

*Как связаны между собой Канарские острова и канарейки?*


Ошибочно считать, что Канарские острова получили своё название от большого количества живущих там канареек. На самом деле наоборот — именно птицы были названы в честь островов. А название Канарские восходит к латинскому слову canis — собака. Так назвали остров римляне, когда столкнулись с его обитателями, обожествлявшими собак. И сегодня на гербе Канарских островов щит поддерживают именно собаки.

*Чем катапульта отличается от баллисты?*


Изначально в античные времена термином «катапульта» называли орудие, которое метало стрелы по настильной траектории, а термином «баллиста» — орудие, метающее камни или ядра по навесной траектории. К закату Римской империи значения поменялись: теперь баллистами стали называть стреломёты, а катапультами вообще любые метательные машины с торсионным принципом действия. Эта путаница с названиями и пониманием книг о древнем оружии царит по сей день.

*Какое назначение имели древнеримские монеты с изображёнными на них сценами половых актов?*


В Древнем Риме существовали специальные бронзовые монеты для оплаты услуг проституток — спинтрии. На них были изображены эротические сюжеты — как правило, люди в различных позах в момент полового акта.

*Кто в Древнем Риме не имел личных имён?*


Древнеримские женщины не имели личных имён. Они получали лишь родовое имя, например, Юлия, если она родилась в роде Юлиев. Если в одной семье было несколько дочерей, к их родовым именам добавляли порядковые преномены: Сегунда (вторая), Терция (третья) и т.д.

*Какой юридический термин в древности означал просто «кусок дерева»?*


Латинское слово codex означало «кусок дерева». Именно на деревянных дощечках, смазанных воском, были изготовлены первые книги в привычном нам формате, а не в форме свитка. Позже вместо дерева римляне для кодексов стали использовать пергамент. В 3 веке в виде кодекса было издано собрание императорских конституций. Сегодня в русском языке слово «кодекс» используется именно для названий сводов законов.

*Где появились первые варвары?*


Слово «варвар» возникло в Древней Греции. Им называли всех чужаков, не говорящих по-гречески (для греков непонятная речь этих чужаков сливалась в звуки «вар-вар»). Римляне заимствовали это слово, называя варварами все народы, кроме себя и греков. Хотя арабы тоже попадали в данный список, они адаптировали это слово и прозвали всех не-арабов Северной Африки берберами. Позднее слово «варвар» вошло во множество других языков в аналогичном значении — для обозначения иностранцев, представителей чужой и непонятной культуры.

*Каких животных назвали так же, как называли привидений в Древнем Риме?*


В Древнем Риме лемурами называли души умерших, не нашедших покоя в царстве мёртвых и возвращавшихся по ночам в мир живых, пугая и преследуя людей. Когда в 16 веке первые европейцы попали на Мадагаскар и встретили небольших зверьков с огромными светящимися в темноте глазами, то вспомнили о римских суевериях и тоже назвали их лемурами.

*Каким жестом древние римляне приказывали убить поверженного гладиатора?*


Мнение о том, что древнеримские зрители в Коллизее выбирали жизнь или смерть для побеждённого, направляя большой палец вверх или вниз, ошибочно. Оно возникло после появления картины ‘Pollice Verso’ художника Жана-Леона Жерома, который неправильно перевёл латинский текст. На самом деле отогнутый в любом направлении (вверх или вниз) большой палец означал смерть для побеждённого, символизируя обнажённый меч. А чтобы даровать жизнь, зрители показывали сжатый кулак, намекая на меч, спрятанный в ножны.
*
Где и когда в театре совершались настоящие убийства на сцене в соответствии со сценарием?
*

Древнеримская публика любила кровавые зрелища не только на гладиаторских боях, но и на обычных театральных представлениях. Если по ходу действия актёр должен был погибнуть, его могли в последний момент заменить на приговорённого к казни преступника и убить прямо на сцене.
*
Какое заклинание древнеримские врачи считали исцеляющим?*


Заклинание «абракадабра» впервые было упомянуто в трудах Серена Саммоника, который жил во 2 веке и был врачом римского императора Каракаллы. Это слово нужно было записать на амулете в столбик 11 раз, каждый раз отнимая последнюю букву. Такая запись должна была постепенно ослаблять силу злого духа и способствовать выздоровлению больного.


*
Почему древние римляне при записи имён всегда сокращали их?*


У римлян было мало личных имён — примерно 70, из которых реально использовались порядка 20. В записи они сокращались до 1-3 букв. Например, имя Публий сокращалось до P., так как других распространённых имён на эту букву не было, и все понимали, что имеется ввиду.
*
Почему в Риме сохранилась только одна бронзовая дохристианская статуя?
*

Когда римляне приняли христианство, они массово стали уничтожать дохристианские статуи. Единственная бронзовая статуя, пережившая средневековье, — это конная статуя Марка Аврелия, и только потому, что римляне принимали его за первого христианского императора Константина.
*
Когда и где в армии применялась казнь по жребию?*


В древнеримской армии существовал высший вид казни под названием децимация — казнь каждого десятого. Наказываемое подразделение разделялось на десятки независимо от ранга и срока службы. Каждая десятка бросала жребий, и того, на кого он выпадал, казнили его же девять товарищей.

*Когда Рим более 40 дней был совершенно пустым?*


В 547 году готы под предводительством вождя Тотилы разрушили Рим и выгнали всех его жителей. Более 40 дней Рим был совершенно пустым.

*Какая война сделала Рим союзником Карфагена?
*

Первая пуническая война завершилась поражением Карфагена от Рима и Сиракуз. Сразу после неё вспыхнуло восстание карфагенских наёмников, которым перестали платить жалованье. По разным причинам и Рим, и Сиракузы оказали недавнему врагу помощь в подавлении восстания. А ещё через 20 лет они вступили с Карфагеном в новую войну.

*Где построили храм лысой Венере?*


В древнеримском городе Аквилея был построен храм Венере, уникальный в своём роде — в нём размещалась статуя лысой Венеры. Этот храм стал благодарностью женщинам города, пожертвовавшим свои волосы для луков и катапульт во время длительной осады города, в результате чего удалось удержать оборону.

*Где сыновья могли получить в качестве имени порядковое числительное?*


В Древнем Риме существовала традиция давать личное имя только четырём старшим сыновьям, а остальным в качестве личного имени могли служить порядковые числительные: Quintus (пятый), Sextus (шестой), Septimus (седьмой) и так далее. Со временем эти имена стали общеупотребительными, и как следствие, человек, носящий имя Секст, не обязательно был шестым сыном в семье.

*Каким образом римляне переманивали чужих богов?*


При войнах с другими народами древние римляне нередко проводили обряд эвокации. Он заключался в обращении к богам соперника с предложением оставить этот народ и перейти на сторону римлян, которые обязуются установить необходимую службу этим богам.

*Какому богу объявил войну Калигула?*


Римский император Калигула однажды объявил войну богу морей Нептуну, после чего привёл войско к берегу и приказал солдатам бросать свои копья в воду.

*Откуда взялось выражение «деньги не пахнут»?*


Когда сын римского императора Веспасиана упрекнул его в том, что он ввёл налог на общественные уборные, император показал ему поступившие от этого налога деньги и спросил, пахнут ли они. Получив отрицательный ответ, Веспасиан сказал: «А ведь они — от мочи». Отсюда произошло выражение «деньги не пахнут».

*Когда существовали рабы, волосы которых использовались как салфетки?*


Древние римляне ели руками. У богатых граждан были специальные рабы, о волосы которых вытирали руки после еды.
*
Почему Цезарь любил носить лавровый венок?*


Гай Юлий Цезарь с удовольствием пользовался присвоенным ему правом постоянно носить лавровый венок, так как быстро лысел.

*Как в Древнем Риме забывали о злодеяниях преступников?*


В Древнем Риме к государственным преступникам применялось особое посмертное наказание — проклятие памяти. Любые материальные свидетельства о существовании преступника — статуи, настенные и надгробные надписи, упоминания в законах и летописях — подлежали уничтожению, чтобы стереть память об умершем. Могли быть уничтожены и все члены семьи преступника.

*Кто ввёл високосный год?*


Високосный год ввёл Гай Юлий Цезарь. 24-ое февраля называлось «шестой день перед мартовскими календами», а дополнительный день пришёлся на следующие сутки и стал «вторым шестым днём», по-латински «bis sextus», откуда и произошло слово «високосный».

----------

